# 2nd Request--Q0091 or 99000



## aschaeve (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it correct coding to bill a preventive health check with Q0091 or 99000 for Non-Medicare patients?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## ajs (Mar 23, 2011)

For non-Medicare patients, obtaining the pap test is included in the preventive CPT code, so you would not use either 99000 or Q0091.  The 99000 should only be used if the pap test is being transported by someone from your office to the lab.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree that the collection of the pap smear is included in the prevenative CPT code, but I disagree about the use of 99000.  Per CPT Assistant, October 1999, this code is used for the work involved in preparing the specimen for transfer to an outside lab.  If a pap test is obtained during the physical and the office spends time preparing the specimen for the lab (i.e., filling out the insurance paperwork, labeling tubes, etc), then why can't 99000 be reported?


----------

